# ********WRUW Today??********



## bigclive2011

Reverso today.

WRUW??


----------



## KrisL

Streamliner Centre Seconds


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 16060053


Is that camo lume?!?


----------



## Cincy2

dbostedo said:


> Is that camo lume?!?


No. Older version of the Type 20 Pilot.

Cincy


----------



## nseries73




----------



## Cayenne06




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## bigclive2011

I woke up with back ache, so put this on to cheer myself up.


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## andsan




----------



## GrouchoM

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16090589
> 
> 
> I woke up with back ache, so put this on to cheer myself up.


I liked your watch, not your back pain. Get well soon....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## GrouchoM

I'd love to see a small silhouette of Chaplin on one of the gears. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Always a special day when this one comes out of the case.

EG


----------



## peterszew_v2.0

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 16056287


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> Always a special day when this one comes out of the case.


I feel like you should make every day special and wear the RG all the time! But then I remember the other watches that you have and why you don't wear the RG all the time.


----------



## JustAbe

One of these!! It may be the G!!!


----------



## JustAbe

LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!!
> View attachment 16123744


My wife wishes that I came with a 70 year warranty.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

GrouchoM said:


> My wife wishes that I came with a 70 year warranty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Did she actually tell you that? Are you sure?!!! How much is your life insurance worth?!! 😊😇😅


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cincy2

Lets resurrect this thread.

Bulgari / Gerald Genta Bi-retro.


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## ar7iste

Doing some yard work so I put it on the black rubber.


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## Cincy2

I'm very impressed with this Vacheron Constantin tourbillon. Conservatively sized, beautiful finishes and symmetrical aesthetic beauty. It is gently used and the papers do not show the date of manufacture. Can anyone familiar with the brand estimate it?

Thx
Cincy


----------



## Megalobyte




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## baodai6062

Cincy2 said:


> Can anyone familiar with the brand estimate it?
> 
> View attachment 16174848
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16174849
> 
> 
> View attachment 16174850


Beautiful watch. Congrats! Looks like they made this model from 2000 to 2009. My guess is that it’s an earlier version bc the later versions look like they are less ornate. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Cincy2

baodai6062 said:


> Beautiful watch. Congrats! Looks like they made this model from 2000 to 2009. My guess is that it’s an earlier version bc the later versions look like they are less ornate. Wear it in good health.


Thanks!

Cincy


----------



## Kaischi

Another Reverso …











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mibby




----------



## ronhan

Regards, Ron


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Colombia




----------



## Orsoni

Low-end high-end


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## JustAbe

Have a blessed and peaceful F1 weekend, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Colombia




----------



## ar7iste

JustAbe said:


> Have a blessed and peaceful F1 weekend, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16293342


Given what you’re wearing I expect you are as gutted as I am…


----------



## JustAbe

ar7iste said:


> Given what you’re wearing I expect you are as gutted as I am…


Not the least bit, to the contrary, I am blown away!! 🤔 Stay safe @ar7iste 😉😊


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## SISL




----------



## UofRSpider

Zenith Stratos Rainbow Flyback









Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## dbostedo

Nice watches are being posted, but not a lot of high-end lately... I mean, the Rolex, Zenith, and GS's posted lately are wonderful, but they aren't generally considered high-end for the purposes of the high-end forum. Where are the VC? Moser? Patek? Journe? AP? ALS? I want some high-end pics!


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go




----------



## 37

...


----------



## 37

dbostedo said:


> Nice watches are being posted, but not a lot of high-end lately... I mean, the Rolex, Zenith, and GS's posted lately are wonderful, but they aren't generally considered high-end for the purposes of the high-end forum. Where are the VC? Moser? Patek? Journe? AP? ALS? I want some high-end pics!


Agreed. We have an entire forum to post other brands. This board should be focused on the higher end of the spectrum.

I'll start page 4 off with this...


----------



## dbostedo

37 said:


> Agreed. We have an entire forum to post other brands. This board should be focused on the higher end of the spectrum.
> 
> I'll start page 4 off with this...


Is that the same as the everest dial, in a different case?


----------



## 37

dbostedo said:


> Is that the same as the everest dial, in a different case?


No, just my Everest with a steel bracelet. The Everest case has lug guards where the standard doesn't.


----------



## dbostedo

37 said:


> No, just my Everest with a steel bracelet. The Everest case has lug guards where the standard doesn't.


Ah... I thought all the Everest's had a dark colored bezel. Very nice.


----------



## 37

dbostedo said:


> Ah... I thought all the Everest's had a dark colored bezel. Very nice.


They do. It's probably just the photo. The titanium looks a bit washed out due to ambient lighting.

Here's a photo from the top to show colors better.


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## dbostedo

JD Day...


----------



## UofRSpider

Chopard LUC

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## zztopops




----------



## UofRSpider

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16312592


That is my favorite Datejust combination. Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

LW trying to brighten the day


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Colombia




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16313255


How do you wear this watch without constantly wanting to take it off to ogle the movement? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Colombia




----------



## cybercat




----------



## SWilly67

Das ist gut.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16319553


Almost 2 in the morning? Get to bed, Abe. You'll need your strength tomorrow morning. If my intuition is right, you have a few watches under your tree to unwrap.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarmash

Happy holidays.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhan

Regards, Ron


----------



## 37




----------



## dbostedo

37 said:


>


Two old, out-of-date, and useless pieces of technology?


----------



## 37

dbostedo said:


> Two old, out-of-date, and useless pieces of technology?


Haha, pretty much!


----------



## SteveGeorge

Vacheron !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## dsjwatch

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 16056287


Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 16093545


Amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

Cincy2 said:


> Always a special day when this one comes out of the case.
> 
> EG
> 
> View attachment 16113008


Gorgeous! Special it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

JustAbe said:


> LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!!
> View attachment 16123744


WWWOOOOWWW! I am in love with Luminor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 16291344


Amazing! Look at that work of art! WOW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## ronhan

Regards, Ron


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scblacksunshine!




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## humanalien




----------



## 37

This today. It's noon, not midnight, so use your imagination.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## ar7iste

Still wearing the Chronoswiss, can’t get enough of that dial and movement after a year apart. Have a great weekend!


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## nickuk

Happy New Year from sunny NZ


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Colombia




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## 37

Edit: Taking the high (end) road instead...


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## medmike

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 16374303


 a Beauty!!!!


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## 37




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## aerolord

Should wear this more often









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## zztopops

The C-3PO?










Or Bubo the owl?


----------



## pyiyha

GP F300


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

zztopops said:


> View attachment 16385662
> 
> 
> The C-3PO?
> 
> View attachment 16385666
> 
> 
> Or Bubo the owl?
> View attachment 16385698


So cool. That is an absolutely stunning yellow gold AP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Arnold and Son TE8 Tourbillon. Very elegant but still a lot of detail.

Cincy


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## samson66

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 16399114


Very cool watch!  

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## GrouchoM

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16403609


Are you ever afraid to glance at your watch while driving due to its hypnotic power? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Cincy2

This is my first watch from this brand. I am hugely impressed. The dial is gorgeous. The platinum case is substantial at 45mm but the lugs turn down sharply so it is a joy to wear. Multiple complications while still maintaining the symmetry of the dial.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Relo60




----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## dbostedo

GO PML today...


----------



## zztopops

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 16484755


Tourby, Repeater & CHRONO?


----------



## Cincy2

zztopops said:


> Tourby, Repeater & CHRONO?


Yes. Amazing piece of work. I'm humbled by it.
Cincy


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## breiling.dude




----------



## dbostedo




----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator on St Patrick’s Day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

dbostedo said:


> Nice watches are being posted, but not a lot of high-end lately... I mean, the Rolex, Zenith, and GS's posted lately are wonderful, but they aren't generally considered high-end for the purposes of the high-end forum. Where are the VC? Moser? Patek? Journe? AP? ALS? I want some high-end pics!


Would Habring2 count as high end?


----------



## ar7iste

Put it on a new Marine Nationale strap. Cheapest strap I own ($15 on Amazon), and possibly the most comfortable. Absolutely positively awesome. And ready for snorkeling next week.


----------



## GrouchoM

breiling.dude said:


> View attachment 16503219


Hey @breitling.dude, that doesn't look like a Breitling!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

ar7iste said:


> Put it on a new Marine Nationale strap. Cheapest strap I own ($15 on Amazon), and possibly the most comfortable. Absolutely positively awesome. And ready for snorkeling next week.
> 
> View attachment 16503901
> 
> 
> View attachment 16503902


Does this strap go behind the watch like a NATO or in erika's original?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## breiling.dude

GrouchoM said:


> Hey @breitling.dude, that doesn't look like a Breitling!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


My bad, that was a blasphemy against my own username! 😜


----------



## GrouchoM

breiling.dude said:


> My bad, that was a blasphemy against my own username!
> 
> View attachment 16505150
> 
> View attachment 16505151


Nicely performed mea culpa ( although the date is wrong)! Is that the new-ish Chronomat 42? If so, what's your thoughts on it? I've considered it a few times. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Same curiosity here! The copper dial and the platinum/steel one are on my “to try” list.

And yes GrouchoM, to answer your previous question about the strap, this MN strap is installed on the back of the watch and sits underneath the case back.


----------



## breiling.dude

GrouchoM said:


> Nicely performed mea culpa ( although the date is wrong)! Is that the new-ish Chronomat 42? If so, what's your thoughts on it? I've considered it a few times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


@ar7iste @GrouchoM

it's old photos...shhhhh
Yeap it's the latest Chronomat 42mm B01. It wears pretty large on the wrist and a tad heavy. I would recommend it on a rubber strap instead of the bracelet. It might look smaller with a blue dial instead. Many are into the salmon dial but it's just not for me


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## uhrbbman




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Colombia




----------



## WatchEater666

I love that the community here doesn’t buy much boring generic stuff. The last few pages have all been AAA.


----------



## breiling.dude




----------



## Noalio




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## xchen418

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16371984


Beautiful piece.... Can't wait to get mine later this year (fingers crossed)


----------



## Colombia

xchen418 said:


> Beautiful piece.... Can't wait to get mine later this year (fingers crossed)


 Congrats and make sure you share pics.


----------



## icenine

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16543380


My god. How is this not a hyped piece and trades under retail in the 20s? This looks INSANE. How do you like it?? How’s legibility?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

icenine said:


> My god. How is this not a hyped piece and trades under retail in the 20s? This looks INSANE. How do you like it?? How’s legibility?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s actually my favorite watch in the collection. And you’re right, I’m not sure why it’s not trending more. But in a way I’m glad. The bracelet is amazing. The way it contours to my wrist, you’d think it was custom made for it. At just 6.5mm thick its edgy, yet elegant and you can wear it on any occasion. Only gripe is that it can be difficult to read at certain angles. Wish it had more lume.


----------



## Contaygious




----------



## fish70

People keep putting 5K+ watches in the WRUW affordables thread so I thought I would return the favor!


----------



## mark1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray

dbostedo said:


> Nice watches are being posted, but not a lot of high-end lately... I mean, the Rolex, Zenith, and GS's posted lately are wonderful, but they aren't generally considered high-end for the purposes of the high-end forum. Where are the VC? Moser? Patek? Journe? AP? ALS? I want some high-end pics!



VC Overseas Silver Dial 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops

fish70 said:


> People keep putting 5K+ watches in the WRUW affordables thread so I thought I would return the favor!


----------



## Tool Watch Co.

Happy Saturday guys!
ARCTIC Field
titanium + meteorite dial +SW200


----------



## Colombia

View attachment 16554089


----------



## Colombia




----------



## VicLeChic

Taking the 85180 for a spin.


----------



## francorx

My newest purchase and on the wrist today









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## DCGallenstein




----------



## Elton Balch

uhrbbman said:


> View attachment 16510397


That Watch is rapidly turning in to one of my favorite pieces!


----------



## blucupp




----------



## cybercat




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## The_Darter1987




----------



## Relo60




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Playing with light to highlight the moon and day/night disc.


----------



## Tool Watch Co.

38mm titanium Arctic Field


----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator for a Wednesday:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## blucupp




----------



## DVR

Earlier today


----------



## It's Hedley

Another new HDStrap on the GO PML. I had to dress up my dress watch for a visitation...


----------



## immerschnell

.


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Colombia




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16595228


Awesome! Such a great watch. Aaron Bespoke / Combat Straps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Awesome! Such a great watch. Aaron Bespoke / Combat Straps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx I appreciate it. Yes sir you’re correct. Just came in today.


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Relo60




----------



## baodai6062

I have been losing the flavor in this one lately, but the sun hit the dial just right today and it's peaking my interest again.


----------



## ar7iste

Switched back to leather, loving it!


----------



## xchen418




----------



## TheSeikoGuy




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Colombia




----------



## dbostedo




----------



## WatchEater666

This FINALLY arrived after some customs related delays (not Felipe's fault). Have to say, incredibly impressed and now planning a second piece. I'll post a detailed review soon. I can't believe how perfectly it turned out. SO classy!


----------



## dbostedo

WatchEater666 said:


> This FINALLY arrived after some customs related delays (not Felipe's fault). Have to say, incredibly impressed and now planning a second piece. I'll post a detailed review soon. I can't believe how perfectly it turned out. SO classy!
> 
> View attachment 16611497


Aw.. c'mon... you can't post that and not show the back!!


----------



## WatchEater666

dbostedo said:


> Aw.. c'mon... you can't post that and not show the back!!











Felipe Pikullik Arrived - Bespoke Watch + Gorgeous...


I custom designed this one with Felipe, and it came out better than I could have imagined. Much like my Benzinger, I think bespoke watches from small independents utilizing existing movements offer amazing value. The movements are easy to maintain and extensive custom work can be performed at a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Tool Watch Co.

38mm titanium Arctic Field with meteorite dial.


----------



## ar7iste

Tool Watch Co. said:


> 38mm titanium Arctic Field with meteorite dial.
> 
> View attachment 16612805


Hi there, I know you are trying to promote your brand and watches, but could you please refrain from posting the same watch you post in both the public forum and affordable watches in the « high end » watch section ?
It’s a little much in my opinion, seeing it a few times is fine but the goal of the forum is to share our passion and grow in knowledge, advertising is not really the main objective. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## TimelessFan

A high-end watch on the cheapest strap imaginable.


----------



## ar7iste

TimelessFan said:


> A high-end watch on the cheapest strap imaginable.


Love it!

I raise you mine on a $13 marine nationale-style elastic strap.


----------



## TimelessFan

ar7iste said:


> Love it!
> 
> I raise you mine on a $13 marine nationale-style elastic strap.
> 
> View attachment 16614120


You got hosed. Mine cost only $7.99 lol


----------



## WatchEater666

ar7iste said:


> Love it!
> 
> I raise you mine on a $13 marine nationale-style elastic strap.
> 
> View attachment 16614120


Works really well on a nato


----------



## GrouchoM

TimelessFan said:


> You got hosed. Mine cost only $7.99 lol


If PP find out they may bar you from buying a new one. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## TimelessFan

GrouchoM said:


> If PP find out they may bar you from buying a new one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


They’re the ones who messed up my OEM strap twice. At the boutique. Kept cutting it wrong causing the buckle to cut into my skin and cause a lot of discomfort and irritation on my wrist. They offered me a third strap, which I took, but I left without getting it fitted. They understood It worked out because this nato is much more comfortable for me and I like the way it looks better. And I’ve bought a few more watches from them since. But if they ever refuse to sell me another watch, I’m too old to care.


----------



## xchen418




----------



## stiggity

My Sarpaneva K0 Summer


----------



## stiggity

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16614426


 this is fire.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## buggravy

Still in the pinch me phase.


----------



## WatchEater666

I LIKE MY ANGLAGE LIKE I LIKE MY WOMAN

THICC


----------



## Relo60

buggravy said:


> Still in the pinch me phase.
> View attachment 16617435


I know the feeling❤. That’s a beauty. Congratulations 👏🏼


----------



## Relo60




----------



## GrouchoM

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16618298
> 
> 
> I LIKE MY ANGLAGE LIKE I LIKE MY WOMAN


Best when viewed from the back? 



Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## timetexaschris

Team lost, I won.


----------



## Terry M.

Latest high horological purchase.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## andrei.stinga999

Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Grande Taille 37mm


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## timetexaschris

Moser again. Tough to take this one off.


----------



## DVR




----------



## jhdscript

*Tudor Day Date*

*


  




*


----------



## Cincy2

Not a household name for high end but this version's guilloche'd dial takes it to the next level.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## DVR




----------



## The_Darter1987




----------



## yawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

yawn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too much fun! I recently had the opportunity to go to the MB&F boutique in Geneva. What a cool place with really nice people. I’d love to own one of their watches someday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Just back from a factory service. Missed it in the rotation.


----------



## mikkolopez

Regulator today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## DVR




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## GrouchoM

Happy Independence Day! 









Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## breiling.dude

SBGJ217
The zaratsu finishing lives up to the hype


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Cincy2 said:


> Just back from a factory service. Missed it in the rotation.
> 
> View attachment 16715533


This watch is incredible! I need to try a watch from CC one day when I can afford it haha


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

New strap for my Delphis


----------



## Colombia




----------



## 426Todd




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow excellent pic. That dial looks awesome. Love the applied numerals as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhan

Overseas 42040








Regards, Ron


----------



## bassplayrr

The newest, and certainly least conventional, addition to the collection: Ressence Type 3. I first handled one about a year ago and haven’t been able to shake the desire to buy one ever since. Happy I finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## zztopops

bassplayrr said:


> Ressence Type 3.


Congrats! They've really been growing on me the past year.


----------



## ar7iste

Today’s a freaky kind of day.


----------



## cipollawatchco

It's an AP kinda day for me!


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Tool Watch Co.




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## icenine

Tool Watch Co. said:


> View attachment 16764491


My man. I’m not the forum police. I’m not the anything police. But I’m about to block you and your self promoting spam posting your own $800 kickstarter watch in the high ends forum.

Find somewhere else to promote your ****. I like the meteorite dial and Sellita workhorse. I dig it. Early in my watch journey I loved micros like what you’re doing. But honestly man stop posting here. Hella tacky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## TheSeikoGuy




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## NardinNut

Some new titanium goodness


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dakkonmc

The color for the blue Fume dial is fantastic









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## breiling.dude

7900V silver needs more love


----------



## mnf67

Overseas 42040:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Cincy2

I had shoulder surgery and had my left arm in a sling for six weeks without a watch. Yesterday was my first Sling-free day. This felt good!










Then today..this felt even better.


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> this felt even better.


And looks better too!


----------



## Cincy2

dbostedo said:


> And looks better too!


And this today:


----------



## jhdscript

*Rolex YachtMaster*

*


  




*


----------



## Cincy2

Underrated.


----------



## ndrs63

Dakkonmc said:


> The color for the blue Fume dial is fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That’s a nice Apple Watch face! 

Ps: kidding. Love the Moser Alp watch. Missed the boat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Very innovative central tourbillon and time keeping mechanism. The window at 12 is the hour in military time and the arrow that is deployed to point to the display between 3 and 9 o'clock indicates minutes.


----------



## NardinNut

It’s hard to capture the power of this dial in direct sunlight


----------



## VicLeChic

Nothing like wearing my favourite dress watch on a Monday to cheer me up!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## buggravy




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## soboy




----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Maybe the only Franck Muller model that doesn't look like it escaped from a Salvatore Dali painting.


----------



## ndrs63

buggravy said:


> View attachment 16938013


That’s a beauty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## mnf67

Overseas today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Colombia




----------



## Colombia




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## buggravy




----------



## ANOpax

I’ve been wearing this for the last 8 days










And having decided to nerd out on the accuracy of my watches as a basic indicator of mechanical health (without going to the trouble of a timegrapher), I’ve been pleasantly surprised at how well it’s doing.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Relo60

Been awhile.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## highendtime.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------

